# Heather's Heavenly Vapes - Juice Reviews



## RIEFY (21/11/13)

So I have been ordering juices from heathers and fusion. Here are my thoughts on the few I have vaped.

Fuzion vapor

All these juices are between 60to70vg some were 12mg some were 6mg. Vapor production on these are brilliant you get thick clouds out of an evod the taste of there juices are brilliant as some of them you can actually taste on your tongue. Some of there juices you get a different flavor on the inhale and different on the exhale. Fusion will not disappoint you I will give them 5 out of 5 stars

Purple pieman- this juice is as they describe a blueberry smoothie with Some banana. The banana is more present on the exhale. This juice was 6mg but packed a heavy throat hit as described on there website.

Hell frozen over- this was the 1st juice I tried its a combination of hot cinnamon and menthol this juice has tons of flavor.when you vape this juice its like a party in your mouth with all the flavor you get. Be warned after vaping this you are most likely not going to taste anything else you vape for the rest of the day. By the way this is a tank cracker.

Apple cinaana - this is a good combo of apple cinnamon and banana. More cinnamon and banana then apple

Poison apple- to me this tastes like smoking hookah double apple with a more greean apple taste and some sweetness added

Krankberry - this juice I dripped a couple of times and for the life of me cant remember exactly what it tasted like. But I can gurantee you it is good.

Unicorn blood- it tastes like the blood of a unicorn lol I really dont know how to describe it but it was excellent.

Origamistic- chai tea I taste a bit or cardamon on this vape which o quite
like very mellow could pass for a all day vape.

Orangezilla- orange and ice cream its a beautifull vape.

Black cavendish. This one I need to vape some more only vaped one atty its a tobacco .

Heathers heavenly vapes

Dark horse- this is like smoking its a earthy graasy vape. I love this one .

Pirate's booty- its a caribean themed tobacco vape. There is some coffee in here and its just beautiful

Shadow - this is a sweet tobacco very nice 

Heavenly tobacco - this juice is just amazing it is heathers version of ry4 sweet caramel vanilla. If you like ry4 you have to try this one.

All in all I give them all 5 stars. All juices were ready to vape out of the box , but they just got better and better the more they steeped. 

I will add the rest as I remember them. There is quite a few I left out

Vape on








Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (21/11/13)

Fantastic, thanks!

i was actually considering ordering some tobacco flavours from Heathers so your post helps. What strength and mix did you get from Heather's? Any advice?

would you consider 'reselling' me some small samples, even if they are very small, just for me to test


----------



## Tom (21/11/13)

are you planning on bringing those in, and selling it then?


----------



## RIEFY (21/11/13)

Silver I have like 1 or 2 attys worth of the heathers. If you in cape town you more then welcome to come and try it.

Tom we are considering bringing in heathers tobaccos to resell but I dont know if we can or if it will be saleable after paying 45%duties on the juice. Its risky but who knows we will see what we can do

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/11/13)

Thank you for the reviews, Sharief, much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (21/11/13)

Yea, thanks Sharief. Awesome to know more about the juices out there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/11/13)

Hi Sharief - I assume thats your name since everyone refers to it 

Thanks for the offer, unfortunately am up in JHB. I wouldnt mind paying extra for the shipping up to JHB just to try it. I dont mind if its very little quantity. All one needs is a try. 

And as for you buying from Heathers with high duties etc - I will definitely guarantee to place an initial order with you even if the price is higher - just to try a few of their flavours.

Regards


----------



## CraftyZA (25/11/13)

Notes on HHV:
(I'm using a brand new coil on each flavour, to get the purest taste.)

=============
Heavenly Tobacco:
----------------------
My my 1st impression was "WTF happened to my lungs just now"
That was my fault though, and had nothing to do with the juice. I had it in a duel micro coil running between 0.8 and 0.7 ohm. And I immediatly went for direct lung hits. That is direct lung hit, on a 90% PG juice @ 1.8% Nic.  Good times  
So that aside. I put the rest of the juice in a clean protank with brand new coil. The very first taste is this rich tobacco. It also tasted a little on the darker side of the roasting scale. In my smoking days, I was a huge fan of Clubmaster. It reminds me of that. That smell when you open a new tin of Clubmasters, and that rich tobacco hits you in the nose. The tobacco taste is then followed by a very slight sweet edge. This is more subtle than the usual RY4's, but still present. The scale definetly tips towards the tobacco side of this mix, and this is something I really like. I would actually say this is more like a RY3 perhaps.
Overall this was a good vape, and something I will vape again, but it will never be an all day vape for me. Unless I can maybe try a 50% VG version. I did switch between a few juices in between while vaping this. However, Saturday night, after a good amount of beer and some double brandies i vaped only this. The hard hitting juice was just what i needed, as my regular juices did not satisfy me.

Serendipity:
------------
My 1st impression on this was WOW!
This is what Totally Wicked's Black Magic wanted to be, but never managed to pull off.There is a flavor in there that I cannot put my finger on. It has this Dark coco and dark roast coffee thing going. The tobacco is fairly subtle on this one. But there is another flavor in this, and I want more of that. The tobacco could be a bit stronger in my opinion, and they could tone down the coco a little bit.
This made a wonderful sunday afternoon vape. Just lounging around the pool, some lite beers, and this vape.

Review on other flavours to follow during the week.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (25/11/13)

wow, that sounds amazing - thanks


----------



## Andre (26/11/13)

Impressive reviews, Crafty. Your tastebuds and descriptions are in the masterclass. My tastebuds are probably dulled by too many years of smoking - either I like it or not, either too sweet or nice and dry. Heavenly Tobacco is too sweet for me. Serendipity, which must be steeped (your sample probably 2 months of steeping) is complex, but not an all day vape for me - the sweet tones becomes too much for me after a time. Looking forward to your other reviews. Important to remember their tobacco flavours are from NETs (naturally extracted tobaccos), which makes a big difference. Like that you use a new coil for every juice.

Heather's Heavenly Vapes has an excellent reputation. You will have seen from the ECF list they are voted as number 2. Of all the top vendors they are by far the most affordable. Around R130.oo for 30ml - shipping is R120 per order, which is a good price. I order at 36mg (same price as all other strengths) and dilute with PG, without (in my opinion) detracting from the taste - your samples were diluted to 18mg. Works out at R100 for 30ml (in my hands, all costs included - diluted to 24mg), which is a bargain for a top juice. They mark your parcel and bottles customs friendly. You can order from 0mg followed by several intervals up to 36mg. From 80PG/20VG stepped to 100VG. BTW, I have no affiliation with HHV at all, just find their eliquids great and the best value for money to import.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (26/11/13)

Thanks Andre for the extra info. Sounds fantastic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (28/11/13)

Ok, The LOOOOOOONG Overdue review on Oompa
Sorry for the delay, Had some serious drama to deal with, and left my one pv at home one day and all softs of crap that happened at once.
So:
Oompa by HHV
The 1st notes that hit you is the chocolate. Definitely the overtone in this flavour. My 1st reaction was oh no, not another chocolate juice. But let me add, this one is different. It is not the same as that typical chocolate flavour vape that tastes like cheap hubly tobacco. This is more like a chocolate presence, but that after taste of those lindt round balls. It is creamier than the usual chocolate flavours, and not so harsh. It is also not too much.
Then came the Tobacco undertone. It just gives it that amazing finish on the exhale. It is not as harsh as the others, or maybe I'm getting used to the PG. I liked the 2 tanks I vaped, and might buy it at some stage, but personally, I prefered the Serandipity over this.
Edit by Matthee: Here is an ecf review. Very similar:
*Oompa 60/40 24mg*
Oompa is a little beasty of sweet goodness when it wants to be. The small 15ml bottle was most nondescript when I first received it. As with all of my HHV e-liquids, I sampled right away. After nearly 2 months, Oompa decided to awaken, and it is everything the description stated, plus a little extra oomph. You see, Oompa is a tobacco plied with chocolate, yet the chocolate slept and slept and crawled back under the covers to sleep some more. But once awoken, the chocolate sits upon the tobacco base and gloats with a spicy tongue that might be chili powder, like some Aztec imports. I was expecting more of a creamy tobacco base, like some other HHV NETs, but discovered a brilliant taste instead. 

Next Up, Huntsman...


----------



## fred1sa (28/11/13)

Just ordered 2 sample packs. How long does delivery take crafty?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (28/11/13)

fred1sa said:


> Just ordered 2 sample packs. How long does delivery take crafty?


No idea. Mine was sent from Cape Town. I got them from Mathee on the forum.
I'm sure he will be replying soon.


----------



## Andre (28/11/13)

Thanks Crafty, great words. Oompa has steeped since 29 August 2013. Not my favourite either, and not on my re-order list. Just to make it interesting, I shall add (in green) some reviews from ecf members to yours, if you do not mind - let us know please?


----------



## CraftyZA (28/11/13)

Yeah by all means! I don't mind at all!


----------



## Andre (28/11/13)

fred1sa said:


> Just ordered 2 sample packs. How long does delivery take crafty?


Around 21 days from shipping, Fred.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (1/12/13)

Ok so spent a weekend with hhv huntsman, and caramel apple and tobacco (cat)
Huntsman.
-------------
Oh wow. This can be an adv for me. Apple and tobacco is strong with this one. Dry taste and STRONG!
Not much more i can say about it. Tobacco and apple equal in strength. Maybe some other flavours in there as well, but frankly i was indulging too much in those prominent flavors to be bothered with the rest.
Edit by Matthee: Same ecf member that reviewed Oompa above said about Huntsman:
*Huntsman 50/50 24mg*
Huntsman is an authentic, colorful pipe tobacco that is earthy and slightly sweet. By colorful I mean the images that it invokes: it is autumnal and brings to mind dark orange and yellows like fall leaves, peaty moss and dew-laden blades of grass with a touch of natural sweetness caught between honey or maple -- one can almost feel a cool, damp breeze sweeping across your face. It's a woodsy, outdoor tobacco that just warms you like a good hearth fire. Images conjured with every vape.

Solid vapor and throat hit, and a mild flavor that keeps your attention while it satisfies. *A++*

CAT
-----
Same as above, but with added caramel. Caramel was subtle, and apple took a backseat as well. Still obvious, but not as strong as huntsman.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (1/12/13)

Thanks for your trouble Crafty. It is so great to hear other peoples' opinion on juices one has tried. Hope you have enjoyed the experience. Quite a few more to go! HUNTSMAN is my all day vape (adv), my absolute favourite at this stage - dry, earthy with just the slightest hint of sweetness. This is the juice for the tobacco lover methinks. I can not identify the apple in Huntsman, but distinctly in the Caramel Apple Tobacco (CAT). CAT is again too sweet for my taste -but perfect for the occasional vape.


----------



## CraftyZA (2/12/13)

I think I'm going to send you some Yaeliq's Caramel & apple. It is is close to CAT is taste, but lacks the tobacco.
My 555 & Honey is also rather awesome!! Honey is very slight, and not sweet at all.
And trust me, this was no trouble at all. I actually thoroughly enjoyed this. Because of this I'm making my new mixes 70%PG where it used to be 50%PG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/12/13)

Looking forward to that.


----------



## Silver (2/12/13)

Crafty, your tasting descriptions are brilliant! Makes one want to buy the juices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA (23/12/13)

Ok so just finished a tank of pirate's booty. Initial taste is a coffee. Again it is not the usual coffee. I think it is the same they use in oompa if i remember correct. It does not follow with that bitter taste. It's got a creamier finish. But if i say creamier, i don't mean it tastes creamy. Just a softer finish than the other ones on the market.
After the initial coffee, it comes out with this smooth tobacco flavour. Tobacco is also the final taste, and i prefer it this way. Not exactly my next adv, but pleasant non the less!
Thanks @mathee !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (27/12/13)

HHV Sludge. WOW! I really loved the taste of this one! However, the taste goes away with chain vaping 
I could not put it down, but had to drink a beer every few puffs to revive the taste.
As for the description... it is kind of hard. Some heavy fruits, and the best I can describe it is a taste from my gran's house. Stewed fruit, made with raisins, dried plums, and the like. So this vape hit the spot on an almost emotional level. The tobacco is heavy! not quite cigar heavy, but a lot heavier than the typical tobacco. It dark, tasteful and very rich.
So far there are 2 must have HHV juices for me. Sludge, and huntsman.
Thanks @Mathee. This one made my day yesterday and was my morning vape, but now it is finished 
Next is Dragons Fire. Loaded in the tank, now just waiting for the wicks to get saturated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY (27/12/13)

nice review crafty. I love dragons fire

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/12/13)

Nice review Crafty!


----------



## CraftyZA (30/12/13)

So, Dragon's fire was rather pleasant. Tobacco is the undertone, with a very pleasant sweet overtone. Nutty, and something syrupy. Honey or maple or something like that. Unfortunately it gargled a bit in the protank, so I did not refill, but used that last 2 odd ml dripping on a 1.3 ohm setup. The high resistance was to offset the high pg conent. Very, very pleasant indeed

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (30/12/13)

CraftyZA said:


> HHV Sludge. WOW! I really loved the taste of this one! However, the taste goes away with chain vaping
> I could not put it down, but had to drink a beer every few puffs to revive the taste.
> As for the description... it is kind of hard. Some heavy fruits, and the best I can describe it is a taste from my gran's house. Stewed fruit, made with raisins, dried plums, and the like. So this vape hit the spot on an almost emotional level. The tobacco is heavy! not quite cigar heavy, but a lot heavier than the typical tobacco. It dark, tasteful and very rich.
> So far there are 2 must have HHV juices for me. Sludge, and huntsman.
> ...


Sludge has been steeping since 29 August 2013. A long steeping is recommended by HHV vapers. Time for me to try it again! Thanks Crafty, well done - as always.


----------



## Andre (30/12/13)

CraftyZA said:


> So, Dragon's fire was rather pleasant. Tobacco is the undertone, with a very pleasant sweet overtone. Nutty, and something syrupy. Honey or maple or something like that. Unfortunately it gargled a bit in the protank, so I did not refill, but used that last 2 odd ml dripping on a 1.3 ohm setup. The high resistance was to offset the high pg conent. Very, very pleasant indeed


Voted the best tobacco juice for 2013 by HHV vapers. Agree, very pleasant, but too sweet for me to be an adv. Thanks for the review. Legend and Dark Horse to go.


----------



## CraftyZA (30/12/13)

Matthee said:


> Voted the best tobacco juice for 2013 by HHV vapers. Agree, very pleasant, but too sweet for me to be an adv. Thanks for the review. Legend and Dark Horse to go.


Yip, but for now I ran out of coils. Got 5 boxes inbound from @Nightfearz my brother, bit not sure when I'm gonna see him. Will try tomorrow if he is not at work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/12/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Yip, but for now I ran out of coils. Got 5 boxes inbound from @Nightfearz my brother, bit not sure when I'm gonna see him. Will try tomorrow if he is not at work.


No hurry, Crafty. I'd rather see an unhurried review than a rush job.


----------



## Rowan Francis (30/12/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Yip, but for now I ran out of coils. Got 5 boxes inbound from @Nightfearz my brother, bit not sure when I'm gonna see him. Will try tomorrow if he is not at work.



Do you mean to say that you don't build your own coils ?? and you get your brother to do that for you ... really ?


----------



## CraftyZA (30/12/13)

Rowan Francis said:


> Do you mean to say that you don't build your own coils ?? and you get your brother to do that for you ... really ?


Nope, he stopped vaping as well. He sold his gear, and I called dibs on the consumables. Lucky me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (30/12/13)

dang . lucky chap . well i am counting the days till i can get my fingers on some kit tooo..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/13)

Loving your reviews @Crafty...

Can you just remind us what equipment you are using for these tastings? Coil, Voltage etc


----------



## CraftyZA (31/12/13)

For these tests i use a protank 1, at 7.5 watts. Coils are the standard 2.2 ohm. Tried and trusted. Between all my toys, i always have at least one protank loaded and ready to go. I've only got one left though.
For each juice I use a brand new coil. I have plenty vodka cleaned coils ready, but don't want to risk getting false impressions of the juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/13)

Ok great, thanks. Nice to know that even an "Elite" vaper like you resorts to a Protank as a tried and tested device


----------



## CraftyZA (2/1/14)

Dark Horse... This is what cigarettes should have been.
The 1st puff reminded me me of very faint chocolate. However, there is no choc in this. it is just the effect in the mouth that is the same. this was gone by the second puff. 
It has a hint of sweetness, that is not connected to the chocolate effect I was talking about. The overall taste is the best tobacco I've ever tasted in a vape. Fact. It reminds me a lot of huntsman, with lighter top notes, and not as heavy as huntsman. In other words this is now 3 bottles on my 1st order. 
I just really wish i knew what was used to make Dark Horse. You guys should have seen my face when I discovered I still had enough for 1/3 of a tank. LIke a child over xmas on santa's lap! I'm leaning towards saying that this is better than Huntsman for me, and I thought nothing could beat Huntman..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom (2/1/14)

how long does the shipping take? gr8 reviews, making me think...


----------



## Andre (2/1/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Dark Horse... This is what cigarettes should have been.
> The 1st puff reminded me me of very faint chocolate. However, there is no choc in this. it is just the effect in the mouth that is the same. this was gone by the second puff.
> It has a hint of sweetness, that is not connected to the chocolate effect I was talking about. The overall taste is the best tobacco I've ever tasted in a vape. Fact. It reminds me a lot of huntsman, with lighter top notes, and not as heavy as huntsman. In other words this is now 3 bottles on my 1st order.
> I just really wish i knew what was used to make Dark Horse. You guys should have seen my face when I discovered I still had enough for 1/3 of a tank. LIke a child over xmas on santa's lap! I'm leaning towards saying that this is better than Huntsman for me, and I thought nothing could beat Huntman..


Thanks for the great review - you would do well as a journalist! Dark Horse is my favourite after Huntsman. It is classed as the dryest/earthiest of their tobaccos, followed by Huntsman. In between is Pirate's Booty followed by "sweeter" tobaccos like Dragon's Fire and Legend.


----------



## Andre (2/1/14)

Tom said:


> how long does the shipping take? gr8 reviews, making me think...


Around 18 days from shipping, Tom. And they do customs friendly without asking. I have now ordered 5 times. Waiting for my last order. Previous 4 came through without a hitch. I always order no more than 6 bottles of 30 ml each - just seems to me to be a small enough parcel not to raise suspicion - touch wood.


----------



## Zodiac (2/1/14)

Nice review Crafty, i think the component in their tobacco's that make them so unique and, well, tobacco like, is the NET's. (Naturally extracted). Its difficult to decide between Dark Horse and Huntsman as a favourite, as they are both awesome in their own ways

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/1/14)

Great review Crafty!


----------



## CraftyZA (3/1/14)

Thanks for the compliments.
I'm most likely going to get crucified for my next review. The final one.
Legend.
As always, the tobacco side of this juice was bordering on epic. It is the lighter variant of their tobaccos as used in a lot of the juices. What's behind the the tobacco is slightly sweet, and possibly also syrupy. My over all experience is that I find it boring. It is not a bad vape. Don't get me wrong. I would say it is on par with some of our better common local supplies, but in comparison to some of the other juices I've tried from HHV, I find it bland. Perhaps it is possible that some of the complexity got lost with the diluting of the liquid, but I doubt it. The others managed just fine. I wish I started with Ledgend, before my overall perception of what can be done with ejuices was altered by Dark Horse.


----------



## Zodiac (3/1/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Thanks for the compliments.
> I'm most likely going to get crucified for my next review. The final one.
> Legend.
> As always, the tobacco side of this juice was bordering on epic. It is the lighter variant of their tobaccos as used in a lot of the juices. What's behind the the tobacco is slightly sweet, and possibly also syrupy. My over all experience is that I find it boring. It is not a bad vape. Don't get me wrong. I would say it is on par with some of our better common local supplies, but in comparison to some of the other juices I've tried from HHV, I find it bland. Perhaps it is possible that some of the complexity got lost with the diluting of the liquid, but I doubt it. The others managed just fine. I wish I started with Ledgend, before my overall perception of what can be done with ejuices was altered by Dark Horse.


Nice review Crafty. Legend is one of HHV's most loved juice. Why ? I don't know either. I'm with you on this one, i'm not a fan either, although, i believe that no matter how little or much you tamper (or dilute) with the juice, it will change, no doubt. Theres just something strange in this juice that i don't really like, but cant explain what it is.


----------



## Andre (4/1/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Thanks for the compliments.
> I'm most likely going to get crucified for my next review. The final one.
> Legend.
> As always, the tobacco side of this juice was bordering on epic. It is the lighter variant of their tobaccos as used in a lot of the juices. What's behind the the tobacco is slightly sweet, and possibly also syrupy. My over all experience is that I find it boring. It is not a bad vape. Don't get me wrong. I would say it is on par with some of our better common local supplies, but in comparison to some of the other juices I've tried from HHV, I find it bland. Perhaps it is possible that some of the complexity got lost with the diluting of the liquid, but I doubt it. The others managed just fine. I wish I started with Ledgend, before my overall perception of what can be done with ejuices was altered by Dark Horse.


Legend was the juice that made HHV, but has lost some ground since. For me - too sweet and almost perfumy.


----------



## RIEFY (4/1/14)

I also find some strange flavor in this one. this was previously known as gandalf and was one of the top sellers

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre (6/1/14)

Having established that HHV's Huntsman is my favourite tobacco juice (having tried all their other ones and a selection of NETs from other vendors), decided to try Huntsman at different ratios of PG/VG. Have up to now vaped 80-90PG/10-20VG. 

Equipment used: 3 Reo Grands with RM2s, with 28g Kanthal micro coils (1.5 mm ID) - all around 0.9 to 1.0 ohms, wicked with well torched 1 mm ekowool and freshly charged AW IMR 2000 mAh batteries. The juice bottles in the Reo were loaded with 50/50, 20/80 and 100VG, respectively. Incidentally, the Reo/RM2 was designed to also accommodate 100VG juices.

I was amazed that the flavour stayed constant over the three juices. Maybe very minutely muted in the 100VG, but too slight to really make a difference. Throat hit was just a tad more in the 50/50 compared to the other two, but again not so much that it will make a difference in practice in my opinion. Compared to the 80/20, which I normally vape, the throat hit is more than adequate for me in the three juices under discussion - and I like my throat hit. I doubt if I would be able to differentiate the juices on throat hit in a blind tasting - or on flavour for that matter. These juices have shattered my belief that PG plays the biggest role in throat hit. Me now thinks coils, resistance and power play a bigger role. Vapour production does not bother me, but for the record the higher the VG the more the clouds. In fact, the 100VG produces clouds so profusely I had trouble watching TV last night.

The 20/80 and the 100VG do wick considerably slower, which will probably irritate me in the longer run. For this reason alone, I think 50/50 shall be the ratio for my next order. Where is our Cyprian member now! 

Signing off, in a nic coma from all the testing!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RIEFY (6/1/14)

I have been vaping heavenly tobacco in 100%vg for the 1st time today and I believe I have found Adv number1.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zodiac (6/1/14)

Matthee said:


> Having established that HHV's Huntsman is my favourite tobacco juice (having tried all their other ones and a selection of NETs from other vendors), decided to try Huntsman at different ratios of PG/VG. Have up to now vaped 80-90PG/10-20VG.
> 
> Equipment used: 3 Reo Grands with RM2s, with 28g Kanthal micro coils (1.5 mm ID) - all around 0.9 to 1.0 ohms, wicked with well torched 1 mm ekowool and freshly charged AW IMR 2000 mAh batteries. The juice bottles in the Reo were loaded with 50/50, 20/80 and 100VG, respectively. Incidentally, the Reo/RM2 was designed to also accommodate 100VG juices.
> 
> ...


Awesome findings Matthee, thanks for sharing. Coincidentally, i have done the exact same experiments, and also with HHV. I have found that my faves are with a VG ratio between 50 - 70%. 80% VG or higher tends to wick slower and with my equipment (Evod 1.8ohm), can be very frustrating. To me, as soon as the PG is higher than 50% then you loose the 'creaminess' of the VG, and the juice tastes more 'watery' and very slightly sour-ish, lol, if that makes sense.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (6/1/14)

Matthee said:


> Having established that HHV's Huntsman is my favourite tobacco juice (having tried all their other ones and a selection of NETs from other vendors), decided to try Huntsman at different ratios of PG/VG. Have up to now vaped 80-90PG/10-20VG.
> 
> Equipment used: 3 Reo Grands with RM2s, with 28g Kanthal micro coils (1.5 mm ID) - all around 0.9 to 1.0 ohms, wicked with well torched 1 mm ekowool and freshly charged AW IMR 2000 mAh batteries. The juice bottles in the Reo were loaded with 50/50, 20/80 and 100VG, respectively. Incidentally, the Reo/RM2 was designed to also accommodate 100VG juices.
> 
> ...



Most interesting @Matthee. Thanks for sharing. Seems like 50/50 PG/VG is a good ratio for many people. I may be wrong, but it seems to also be quite a common ratio among various juices.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (6/1/14)

Zodiac said:


> Awesome findings Matthee, thanks for sharing. Coincidentally, i have done the exact same experiments, and also with HHV. I have found that my faves are with a VG ratio between 50 - 70%. 80% VG or higher tends to wick slower and with my equipment (Evod 1.8ohm), can be very frustrating. To me, as soon as the PG is higher than 50% then you loose the 'creaminess' of the VG, and the juice tastes more 'watery' and very slightly sour-ish, lol, if that makes sense.



Also very interesting Zodiac. Thanks for that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (15/1/14)

Matthee said:


> Around R130.oo for 30ml - shipping is R120 per order, which is a good price. I order at 36mg (same price as all other strengths) and dilute with PG, without (in my opinion) detracting from the taste - your samples were diluted to 18mg. Works out at R100 for 30ml (in my hands, all costs included - diluted to 24mg), which is a bargain for a top juice. They mark your parcel and bottles customs friendly. You can order from 0mg followed by several intervals up to 36mg. From 80PG/20VG stepped to 100VG. BTW, I have no affiliation with HHV at all, just find their eliquids great and the best value for money to import.



Am i right here. ..

You would get 100%VG 36mg and dilute 50/50 with PG to get 18mg PG/VG?


----------



## Andre (15/1/14)

ShaneW said:


> Am i right here. ..
> 
> You would get 100%VG 36mg and dilute 50/50 with PG to get 18mg PG/VG?


Yes, for 30 ml of 100VG at 36 mg nicotine, you need to add 30 ml of 100PG at 0 mg nicotine to get 60 ml of 50PG/50VG at 18 mg nicotine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (15/1/14)

Thanks!


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/14)

Is it OK ordering Juices from overseas or do you pick up crap at customs? I see a lot of the reviews of HHV tends to be the tobacco type juices... is that what they excel at? I see they have a pretty good range... anyone tried the fruity or dessert type juices from them?


----------



## vaalboy (7/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Is it OK ordering Juices from overseas or do you pick up crap at customs? I see a lot of the reviews of HHV tends to be the tobacco type juices... is that what they excel at? I see they have a pretty good range... anyone tried the fruity or dessert type juices from them?



@Rob Fisher , ooh I would desperately like to piggy back if at all possible. The problem I suspect at customs may be quantities. Large quantities could attract undue attention.


----------



## RIEFY (7/4/14)

@Rob Fisher heathers mark there packages customs friendly so you shouldnt have any issues or atleast we didnt have any issues. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/14)

vaalboy said:


> @Rob Fisher , ooh I would desperately like to piggy back if at all possible. The problem I suspect at customs may be quantities. Large quantities could attract undue attention.



Let me know what you are after Markus and I'll add to yours and do an order.


----------



## Andre (7/4/14)

For my last order Customs asked for documentation for the first time. Eventually I paid VAT and a handling fee. If you get into that situation, let me know and I will tell you how. HHV ships customs friendly without you having to ask. Rob, you might enjoy Atomic Grasshopper and Peachy Peach - have mentioned elsewhere, but not sure you picked it up there. Oh, yes, almost forgot - White Lie is also great, pear with coconut.


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/14)

Matthee said:


> For my last order Customs asked for documentation for the first time. Eventually I paid VAT and a handling fee. If you get into that situation, let me know and I will tell you how. HHV ships customs friendly without you having to ask. Rob, you might enjoy Atomic Grasshopper and Peachy Peach - have mentioned elsewhere, but not sure you picked it up there. Oh, yes, almost forgot - White Lie is also great, pear with coconut.



Thanks @Matthee!


----------



## eviltoy (28/4/14)

Fuzion Zombie Killer = best weird combo juic I ever vaped. Nice melon and cucumber taste with a hint of spearmint.

Black Cavendish = a more desert type vape with strong caramel taste.

Waterfelons = chappies watermelon

Hadouken = super strong mint taste with old school lemonade in the background but very hard to pick it up. Awesome juice.

All make clouds of vapor and are strong flavoured. Definately recommend these juices.

Heathers heavenly tobacco and huntsman are still my favourite tobacco vapes. Heavenly tobacco I would smoke anyday everyday awesome juice. Huntsman is a more pure tobacco taste. It has a strong golden virginia taste which I quite like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/4/14)

+ 1 on HHV Huntsman. Thx for your impressions.


----------



## steve (10/5/14)

anyone that likes bakery/dessert vapes should 100 per cent try heathers waffles. its amazing and one of my favorite juices. you can also add options to it . So far ive tried waffles with blueberry , plain waffles and this time waffles with starwberry and maple syrup. the additives are like subtle undertones and don't overpower anything, they just add to the experiance. i cant recommend this highly enough

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (10/5/14)

That does sound absolutely heavenly @steve!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (10/5/14)

HHV for me personally is the best juice I've tried on the market and totally agree with @steve. My favourites are Heavenly and the waffles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (10/5/14)

I must admit, of all the Tobacco flavours I have tried, Heavenly T for me has been the best

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (10/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> I must admit, of all the Tobacco flavours I have tried, Heavenly T for me has been the best


we need to do a group buy of this juice urgently 

i need to get my hands on some

@Zeki Hilmi was at my house 2 weeks ago and man oh man is that juice good!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Alex (10/5/14)

You guys have me drooling over my keyboard here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (10/5/14)

Heathers heavenly vapes shadow: I like it. Its light tobacco more cream/cocoa taste quite nice

Fusion hell frozen over: like jawbreaker fireballs if you dont know what that is you too young lol. Too strong a flavour for me I took 3 toots and changed tanks and tucked it away for eternity. If anyone wants to swap for some heathers im bets


----------



## Andre (10/5/14)

eviltoy said:


> Heathers heavenly vapes shadow: I like it. Its light tobacco more cream/cocoa taste quite nice
> 
> Fusion hell frozen over: like jawbreaker fireballs if you dont know what that is you too young lol. Too strong a flavour for me I took 3 toots and changed tanks and tucked it away for eternity. If anyone wants to swap for some heathers im bets


I am all over this. Will PM you.


----------



## ShaneW (10/5/14)

I'm in aswell please... dying to try it


----------



## Gazzacpt (10/5/14)

Hell frozen over is very good, your tastebuds will need half a day to recover from it however, you won't taste anything you vape after this one. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/5/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Hell frozen over is very good, your tastebuds will need half a day to recover from it however, you won't taste anything you vape after this one.


Lol, the nic (6 mg) was just too low for me - maybe a blessing in disguise. So, still out there for someone brave.


----------



## eviltoy (11/5/14)

yar 6mg juices are the norm for me unless its heathers then its 12mg. I'm light on juice lol


----------



## Tom (8/8/14)

@Andre and all the others who have tried the HHV... I might also place an order with them. Most know by now that I really enjoy, no LOVE, the Nicoticket H1N1 (The Virus). That is my vape 
Sometimes I like a purer tobacco, in the region of Blackbird. I do not like the tobaccos that taste like hay (...and there are too many of that).

Which HHV juices should I get?

Their prices for 30ml are ridiculously low (to EU standards at least), but wasting 13 dollars on a juice that does not taste too good to me? And here in Germany nobody knows HHV anyway, so selling it off might be difficult


----------



## ShaneW (8/8/14)

You won't go wrong with heavenly tobacco. To me it tastes like burnt caramel tobacco... Mmmm now my mouth is watering. Lol 
Temptation is also really good, a chocolate tobacco. 
Both dragons fire and dark horse are quite grassy so probably not for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/8/14)

Tom said:


> @Andre and all the others who have tried the HHV... I might also place an order with them. Most know by now that I really enjoy, no LOVE, the Nicoticket H1N1 (The Virus). That is my vape
> Sometimes I like a purer tobacco, in the region of Blackbird. I do not like the tobaccos that taste like hay (...and there are too many of that).
> 
> Which HHV juices should I get?
> ...


Imo the HHV tobaccos will not suit your style at all.


----------



## Tom (8/8/14)

ShaneW said:


> Both *dragons fire* and *dark horse* are quite grassy so probably not for you.


removed from cart. Good one! Thx.


----------



## Tom (8/8/14)

Andre said:


> Imo the *HHV tobaccos* will not suit your style at all.


removed all items from my cart

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom (8/8/14)

hmm...i am so sure that @Andre knows my style 100%. Therefore I canned my purchase for now, maybe I will have a chance to taste sometime in SA. And decide then.
Its sometimes better, at least for the purse, to stay at the trusted flavours. I am fortunate to have found ADV's as well as occasional vapes. I stick to this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (8/8/14)

@Tom I know this is off topic for this thread but my sister is coming back from the UK soon, which Europe produced juices would you suggest I get her to bring for me.


----------



## Tom (8/8/14)

ShaneW said:


> @Tom I know this is off topic for this thread but my sister is coming back from the UK soon, which Europe produced juices would you suggest I get her to bring for me.


Manabush! from the UK
Powwow is really nice, kinda RY4 with a nice balance. Huge following on POTV!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (8/8/14)

http://www.manabush.com/store/

the Ixcacao I like as well, strong dark chocolate with Tobacco.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (19/12/14)

Heather's Heavenly Vapes - PIRATE'S BOOTY




*Juice*: 
HHV - Pirate's Booty
6mg Nic
pv/vg : 60/40

*Mod*: 
IPV2s @ 30watt

*Atty and Coil*:
Magma setup on dual airflow on the biggest hole
0.6ohm dual coil - 8 wraps with 28g Kanthal 2mm ID
WIck : Rayon

Vaping Style : Dripping

*Impressions*:
the juice seemed a little runny to me. took a wiff and all i got was a spicy smell. Color was dark enough to assume it was ready to vape.

*Throat hit*: 
The first toot hit me hard. Felt a bit scratchy going down. Of course i tried a second and a third and so on. The throat hit is harder than i am used to. But i have to say i do enjoy it. I did my first vape of the morning on this juice as well. If i wasnt awake before i am now. I rate the throat hit a solid 8/10

*Clouds*:
Keep in mind i am using a magma and dripping. Clouds was not spectacular. But definitely impressive.In comparison to the Aspire Atlantis i would say it gives about the same vapor production as the second to biggest air hole setting on the atlantis. Id rate it 6/10 for vapour production but that is only because i was using a dripper and expected much better vapour production.

*Flavour*: 
Now this is a tricky one. This juice is not what i would usually go for. It has a nice spicy draw. you cant really distinguish what it is but its nice an suble yet pronounced. On the exhale you get a milder spicy undertone with just the right amount of tobacco coming through. Very pleasurable. I am really enjoying this juice. Ive been dripping this juice since about 8pm and have not put it down yet. Rating 8/10

Can you pull a silver on this 6mg juice. definitely. I very nearly did. The fact that i cant put my finger on what the spicy is makes me take one toot after the next. watch out for this.

*Recommendations*: You should definitely at least try this juice. its well worth it. I will be adding this juice to me re-order list forsure

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (19/12/14)

Thanks for the review @Marzuq 
Well put together

Lol, pulling a Silver with 6mg, love that

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (19/12/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the review @Marzuq
> Well put together
> 
> Lol, pulling a Silver with 6mg, love that


Thanks @Silver 
Praise coming from you with regards to a review is held in high regard.
Hopefully with more practice on reviewing i will reach Silver status

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

